# Planning a super Europe and UK adventure



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

So I am planning on traveling around Europe and the UK for a long period of time in order to ride as many trails as possible. I am thinking I will start in the middle or near the end of spring. 

I want to begin in Southern Germany, probably Munich, then go up to central Germany, go east into the Czech Republic for a bit, then north into Poland, go west into Northeastern Germany and north into Denmark, north into Sweden and west into Norway, then south back into Denmark, south into Northwestern Germany, west into the Netherlands, south into Belgium, south into France, go west and then into the UK, north into Scotland, then southwest into Wales, west into Ireland, then back east into England, east into France, southeast into Luxembourg/Liechtenstein/southeastern France, east into Switzerland, east into Austria, east into Slovenia, south into Croatia, take a boat from Croatia into Northern Italy, west into Southern France, west into Andorra, south into Spain, and south west into Portugal, and then I go home. 

Hell of a trip, right? Anyway, so I want to know where some great trails are beforehand. I am sure I will learn of great places to ride while I am there, but I want to have somewhat of an idea where to go. I'd also really like to meet up with some local riders.

I am also planning on staying in hostels. Do any of you have any experience/recommendations for hostels? What about staying in a hostel with a bike? Do you think it would be safe or will it get stolen when I am out at night? I am trying to do this for as cheap (but still safely) as possible because I am a recent college graduate who doesn't have a lot of money.

Any help and tips would be extremely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hell of a trip is right... Do you have time to stop for the riding too? 

What kind of riding do you prefer? XC, Technical, FR/DH?

In Sweden, http://www.arebikepark.com/en/ is probably worth a couple of days.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

perttime said:


> Hell of a trip is right... Do you have time to stop for the riding too?
> 
> What kind of riding do you prefer? XC, Technical, FR/DH?
> 
> In Sweden, http://www.arebikepark.com/en/ is probably worth a couple of days.


Thanks for the link! I ride everything. I would like to ride more FR/DH because my area does not have much of it, but any and all trail suggestions are welcome.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There should be many threads here about places in France, UK, Italy, and more. I am not familiar with that scene myself...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

If you get here early enough this is a must ride:

http://www.xn--gsbockbiker-l8a.de/html/marathon.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=678861


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

zenkem said:


> If you get here early enough this is a must ride:
> 
> http://www.xn--gsbockbiker-l8a.de/html/marathon.html
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=678861


Oh man that looks like so much fun, but I don't think I will be there in time for it. But it does have a link to the bikepark, so I will definitely try to ride it when I get there.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

You may ask the user *stuntzi *in the mtb-news.de/forum , he has done trips like this quite often and has a lot of experience. I think it will be ok if you ask him via PM (log in necessary).

Here are some of his threads, he has posted them from on the road:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302563
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236710
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328846

www.bikeparkmap.com will give you some more information.

I dont know where you are from, and if you have been to Europe before. This sounds like a trip over 2 or 3 years? Do you want to do this on bike or will you travel with a car or whatever? Maybe you should put some more quality int it instead of quantity?

If you want to ride it all on your bike, and are looking for AM/FR (not endless fireroads and paved cycling paths), then you should put your focus on the higher mountains (Alps). There are some nice trails in the lower mountain regions of middle Germany and Czech/Poland/France etc., but not too many.

Edit: thx @clemson, her the ultimate book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mountain-Biking-Europe-Footprint-Activity/dp/190609831X/


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

cxfahrer said:


> You may ask the user *stuntzi *in the mtb-news.de/forum , he has done trips like this quite often and has a lot of experience. I think it will be ok if you ask him via PM (log in necessary).
> 
> Here are some of his threads, he has posted them from on the road:
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you very much! This is extremely helpful. Yes, this trip will be very long. Perhaps a minimum of 1 year. I want to travel to the destinations via train or maybe even cheap flights like Ryanair. I'm not looking to only ride AM/FR/DH. I also want to ride XC, and maybe a few paved trails once in a while. I am definitely going to put a lot of thought into this trip. The list I gave was the ideal amount of countries to go to, but plans always change.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Are you traveling with your own bike, or want to rent bikes?


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

i rode at bullhead mountain aka Ochsenkopf, in Fleckl Germany last summer. i stayed at the bullhead pension. it was 20 euro a night. here's my review:

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...-europe-germany/trail/PRD_452274_4537crx.aspx

i also went to Lermoos, Austria. i stayed in a mountain bike hotel. there were mtb tours offered at http://www.bikeguiding.at/entrance.html. i rode 2 freeride tours. it wasn't was more like all mountain than free ride. it was epic.

both places mentioned above have lifts. i used human power to ride up. it was painful but good for me. all in all, i had a great time! i live in Wiesbaden, Germany and there is a lack of technical singletrack in my area.

have fun planning and riding!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

perttime said:


> Are you traveling with your own bike, or want to rent bikes?


I am seriously debating between bringing my own bike and renting. There are positives and negatives for both. I am leaning more towards bringing my own.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

pangster said:


> i rode at bullhead mountain aka Ochsenkopf, in Fleckl Germany last summer. i stayed at the bullhead pension. it was 20 euro a night. here's my review:
> 
> http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...-europe-germany/trail/PRD_452274_4537crx.aspx
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you so much! You mentioned in my other thread about staying away from hostels in big cities, why is that? Also, do you remember the mountain bike hotel that you stayed in?


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

cicatrix said:


> Awesome, thank you so much! You mentioned in my other thread about staying away from hostels in big cities, why is that? Also, do you remember the mountain bike hotel that you stayed in?


i don't remember the name but it was in Ehrwald. i originally went to Garmisch and i hated it. i wanted something more technical and more single track. someone told me to go to Austria. since it was last minute, i just stayed at what was available. there was a bike hotel right in Lermoors. it cost more. i'm cheap.

as for big cities, i've stayed in plenty of hostels in big cities in my lifetime. people are great. i usually only bring a backpack and tour the city. i just don't like my stuff being stolen. and i sure as hell don't want my bike stolen. hostels also don't have a place to store bikes.

since you're planning a mtb holiday, i have a dilemma of my own and would like an opinion. I'm currently planning some trips of my own in Europe this July. I'm already booked 7 days of riding in Croatia/Slovenia and a 9 day diving vacation in Gozo, Malta where I'm bringing my bike. I'm torn between Scotland, Transylvania, and Greece. Which would you pick?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

pangster said:


> i don't remember the name but it was in Ehrwald. i originally went to Garmisch and i hated it. i wanted something more technical and more single track. someone told me to go to Austria. s
> ....
> 
> since you're planning a mtb holiday, i have a dilemma of my own and would like an opinion. I'm currently planning some trips of my own in Europe this July. I'm already booked 7 days of riding in Croatia/Slovenia and a 9 day diving vacation in Gozo, Malta where I'm bringing my bike. I'm torn between Scotland, Transylvania, and Greece. Which would you pick?


Too bad you missed all the great technical trails at Garmisch  - they are not lift assisted, but easy to find. 
Did you mean the CUBE Hotel at Lermoos? Lermoos is only 15minutes from Garmisch anyway. For a cheap and mtb friendly stay I can recommend the Naturfreundehaus (Ms. Forelle) at Garmisch-Partenkirchen.

I havent been to Scotland or Transsylvania yet, but very often to Greece. I dont htink you can compare those three places in any way. What do you want? For MTB I think Scotland is best. Hanging around at a beach with other people and occasionally try some MTB trails, thats Greece. 
Transsylvania is Romania - there is very little info and what I read in a mag there a no trails worth riding but wolves and bears ....


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

pangster said:


> i don't remember the name but it was in Ehrwald. i originally went to Garmisch and i hated it. i wanted something more technical and more single track. someone told me to go to Austria. since it was last minute, i just stayed at what was available. there was a bike hotel right in Lermoors. it cost more. i'm cheap.
> 
> as for big cities, i've stayed in plenty of hostels in big cities in my lifetime. people are great. i usually only bring a backpack and tour the city. i just don't like my stuff being stolen. and i sure as hell don't want my bike stolen. hostels also don't have a place to store bikes.
> 
> since you're planning a mtb holiday, i have a dilemma of my own and would like an opinion. I'm currently planning some trips of my own in Europe this July. I'm already booked 7 days of riding in Croatia/Slovenia and a 9 day diving vacation in Gozo, Malta where I'm bringing my bike. I'm torn between Scotland, Transylvania, and Greece. Which would you pick?


Scotland. I've looked into it and talked to people, and everyone tells me I have to go to Scotland.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

cxfahrer said:


> Too bad you missed all the great technical trails at Garmisch  - they are not lift assisted, but easy to find.
> Did you mean the CUBE Hotel at Lermoos? Lermoos is only 15minutes from Garmisch anyway. For a cheap and mtb friendly stay I can recommend the Naturfreundehaus (Ms. Forelle) at Garmisch-Partenkirchen.
> 
> I havent been to Scotland or Transsylvania yet, but very often to Greece. I dont htink you can compare those three places in any way. What do you want? For MTB I think Scotland is best. Hanging around at a beach with other people and occasionally try some MTB trails, thats Greece.
> Transsylvania is Romania - there is very little info and what I read in a mag there a no trails worth riding but wolves and bears ....


Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Scotland...
... did you already find:

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/

and

http://www.ridefortwilliam.co.uk/


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

cxfahrer said:


> Too bad you missed all the great technical trails at Garmisch  - they are not lift assisted, but easy to find.
> Did you mean the CUBE Hotel at Lermoos? Lermoos is only 15minutes from Garmisch anyway. For a cheap and mtb friendly stay I can recommend the Naturfreundehaus (Ms. Forelle) at Garmisch-Partenkirchen.
> 
> I havent been to Scotland or Transsylvania yet, but very often to Greece. I dont htink you can compare those three places in any way. What do you want? For MTB I think Scotland is best. Hanging around at a beach with other people and occasionally try some MTB trails, thats Greece.
> Transsylvania is Romania - there is very little info and what I read in a mag there a no trails worth riding but wolves and bears ....


If you can tell me where the Garmisch trail starts, i'll be more than happy to check it out. It wasn't the cube. i did ride by it.

i'm looking for more technical trails. there was a great article in a Germany mountain bike magazine on Transylvania. That's the only reason why i am considering it.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

perttime said:


> Scotland...
> ... did you already find:
> 
> http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/
> ...


I saw the first one, but not the second. Thank you. I also found some trails in Wales that look really interesting.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

pangster said:


> If you can tell me where the Garmisch trail starts, i'll be more than happy to check it out. It wasn't the cube. i did ride by it.
> 
> i'm looking for more technical trails. there was a great article in a Germany mountain bike magazine on Transylvania. That's the only reason why i am considering it.


Ah, you have read it in the FREERIDE mag.
Why don´t you ask Dimitri Lehner himself (there should be a email contact in the mag)?

Garmisch-Partenkirchen: 
1. google for the two downloads of the FREERIDE mag
2. buy the KOMPASS map Nr.5 "Wettersteingebirge"
3. look on the map for Notkar, Schafkopf (Farchant), Fricken (not up to the peak!), Stepbergalm, Bernadeinsteig, Höllental from Osterfelderkopf, Herzogstand. More trails that are on my list are: R+B-stein, Schachenhaus (very extreme!), Hohe Kisten, Daniel, and many more. All these trails are not allowed for mtb, so do not ride them on a sunny summer day, when they are too crowded by hikers. To find the trails, just look on the map - the more zigzag, the better.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

cxfahrer said:


> Ah, you have read it in the FREERIDE mag.
> Why don´t you ask Dimitri Lehner himself (there should be a email contact in the mag)?
> 
> Garmisch-Partenkirchen:
> ...


I did post some fotos of last time I was there here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7301794&postcount=14


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

cxfahrer said:


> I did post some fotos of last time I was there here:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7301794&postcount=14


That looks fun!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I've read that the DH World Cup was moved from Schladming to Leogang (both in Austria) because of construction for some ski event in 2013, does anyone know if that means Schladming is closed for all riding or just for the competition?

Also, from more and more research, it looks like I will be spending a lot of my time in Austria, Germany, and Switzerland. I keep finding more places to ride there every time I look online.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Found this website, I am very happy to have found it!

http://www.dh-rangers.com/bike-parks/


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you still manage to go North, go as far North as you can. And go in the middle of Summer.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_sun

Norway probably has the most rugged terrain in the North:

http://www.petefagerlin.com/norway.htm

http://www.google.fi/search?q=mtb+n...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CDEQqwQwAQ


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

perttime said:


> If you still manage to go North, go as far North as you can. And go in the middle of Summer.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_sun
> 
> Norway probably has the most rugged terrain in the North:
> ...


I'm definitely going to try to make it to Norway since I am already planning on going to Sweden.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I should really advertise my home country, Finland, but it would mean a ferry trip or quite a bit of driving from Sweden. And you'll never find any good routes without local voluntary help. Unless you are at an event like http://www.tahkomtb.fi/ at http://www.tahko.com/index.php?cId=386&pId=0

This year it is on 02 July. They have starts for 60 and 120 km, and 240 if you can convince the powers that be, that you can do it. It is a race but most just go to participate or see if they can beat their own time from last year.

A few pics at:
http://ristoantikainen.photoshelter.com/gallery/Tahko-Mountain-Bike-2010/G0000IDkGQk7.AIE/

Videos:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

perttime said:


> I should really advertise my home country, Finland, but it would mean a ferry trip or quite a bit of driving from Sweden. And you'll never find any good routes without local voluntary help. Unless you are at an event like http://www.tahkomtb.fi/ at http://www.tahko.com/index.php?cId=386&pId=0
> 
> This year it is on 02 July. They have starts for 60 and 120 km, and 240 if you can convince the powers that be, that you can do it. It is a race but most just go to participate or see if they can beat their own time from last year.
> 
> ...


I'd probably die doing that race


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Nah, you could just take your time doing the 60km. Or sign in for 120km and see if you feel like continuing after 60. If you cannot make the first lap by 2:15 PM (about 7 hours from start), they don't let you continue anyway.


----------



## Tzrcruzer (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alderney-Cancer-Relief-European-Challenge/177741258925365

This is the trip im doing this summer, no trails planned but if I stumble upon some then I will do them.

If u have FB "like" the page please.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Tzrcruzer said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alderney-Cancer-Relief-European-Challenge/177741258925365
> 
> This is the trip im doing this summer, no trails planned but if I stumble upon some then I will do them.
> 
> If u have FB "like" the page please.


that seems interesting, thanks for the link


----------



## Chmur (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey there,

I am from Czech republic, even eastern part of it. So if you really plan on staying here for day or few, hit me up through PM and I'll do my best to help you to choose the best trails possible around here or hook you up with anyone else around these parts of the world who can help you


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Chmur said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am from Czech republic, even eastern part of it. So if you really plan on staying here for day or few, hit me up through PM and I'll do my best to help you to choose the best trails possible around here or hook you up with anyone else around these parts of the world who can help you


cool, thanks!


----------



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

I came across this by accident but if you're coming to the uk the best place to ask questions is single track world dot com (am I allowed do that - Im being genuine here?)

ie search / ask on the forum. 

Strangely I'm from the west of Ireland originally and I'd be pretty surprised at someone going there on a "mtb" holiday. Dont get me wrong - it's lovely, but Ireland has a big issue with cyclists off road (its only allowed officially in a few areas and theres little encouragment for it). On the other hand, Scotland, where I live now, has open access to anywhere (well, no nuclear power plants, military bits etc) along with fab trail centres and mountains. Within 2 hours of Edinburgh you can be cycling / cable-cared up a 3000ft mountain that will seem that it's never had a mtb up it.

Wales is also great, not with the same 'right to roam' access but still very worth it.

Anyways - we're over on above said forum. You'll get a welcome - sometimes tongue in cheek - but always welcome.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

ronanb said:


> I came across this by accident but if you're coming to the uk the best place to ask questions is single track world dot com (am I allowed do that - Im being genuine here?)
> 
> ie search / ask on the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I will check it out


----------



## Sighsmatrs (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hey!!!*

Hey...

I'm an American who's been living in Germany the past 11 years. Have done a lot of trail-finding around where I live, and a few AM type trans-alps (Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Italy).

I live about 30 minutes from the Bullhead (Oschenkopf) mountain, and about 2 hours north of Munich, near the Czech border. There's nothing epic up here, but lots of good riding and plenty of fun trails.

The Alps, on the other hand, is TRUELY EPIC. Tons of custom made singletrail, fast, technical, flowing, gorgeous!!! Some is life served, some not, but its really just amazing!!! There are decent, bike-friendly hostels or mountain huts in nearly every little skitown, and you're fairly safe leaving your bike there while you rack out (safer than in the states at least). Hell..you can ride around any one of the Ski towons in Austria for a good 3-4 days without getting bored for a second!

If you decide to come up my way, let me know and I'll show you some cool trails. Also, let me know when you'll be in the Austrian Alps...I may have to make a trip down there too!!!

Adam

sighsmatrs at aol dot com


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Sighsmatrs said:


> Hey...
> 
> I'm an American who's been living in Germany the past 11 years. Have done a lot of trail-finding around where I live, and a few AM type trans-alps (Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Italy).
> 
> ...


Very cool! I will definitely let you know. It would be great to ride with people who know the trails and explore new trails with.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

For the UK, I very much liked the Glentress area in the Sottish Borders region and the Lake District. I am not much of a downhiller, though. 
Wales has the greatest smooth scenery.

In Germany I'd recommend the Harz mountains around the Brocken (highest mountain there). Rocky. Muddy. Fun.

In Southern France: Make sure you don't miss the Verdon Canyon! And go for a canoe tour on the Ardeche - no sense in just cycling everywhere.

In Northern Italy Finale Ligure is a must.


Or just cancel everything and spend the whole time on Corsica.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> For the UK, I very much liked the Glentress area in the Sottish Borders region and the Lake District. I am not much of a downhiller, though.
> Wales has the greatest smooth scenery.
> 
> In Germany I'd recommend the Harz mountains around the Brocken (highest mountain there). Rocky. Muddy. Fun.
> ...


I will add those places to my list, thanks! I don't want to just do downhill. I want to ride everything, except miles and miles of uphill. Nothing is more annoying than climbing for 2 hours! Maybe I will be able to stop off in Corsica, but that is pretty far, isn't it?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

cicatrix said:


> Corsica, but that is pretty far, isn't it?


It is not all that far if you are in Italy or southern France:
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/france/corsica/transport/getting-there-away


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Corsica is a 2h ferry from Northern Italy. It's French, though. I liked the landscape so much I spent 3 weeks there without getting bored. I won't post pictures now, not to derail this thread.
But: It's HOT there in the summer, July-August especially.
You get everything from mediterranean beaches to alpine mountains and remote forests within one 35mile ride. 

Damn, I have to go there again.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

That is a hell of a trip... not sure where in central or northwest germany, but if you're interested in a detour to Kaiserslauterrn, it might be worht your time. We are in southwest Germany, Rhineland Pfalz area (actually I think most english-speakers call it Rhineland Palatinate). We have a very active cycling comminyt and a cycling club here: KMC cycling www.kmccycling.com  We have an extensive trail network here, and with the folks int he club here, there's quite a bit of trail knowledge as well. Also we are located with the largest concentration of Americans in German, so there are a lot of businesses etc. that cater to americans etc. etc.

As far as staying at a hostel, you might be able to find someone in our club that might be able to help you out or recommend something in the area.

Anyway, come check out the site (and sign up for our forum) and take a look and see if you think it's worth making K-Town (as we Americans call it) a part of your trip.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Jonesy33 said:


> That is a hell of a trip... not sure where in central or northwest germany, but if you're interested in a detour to Kaiserslauterrn, it might be worht your time. We are in southwest Germany, Rhineland Pfalz area (actually I think most english-speakers call it Rhineland Palatinate). We have a very active cycling comminyt and a cycling club here: KMC cycling www.kmccycling.com  We have an extensive trail network here, and with the folks int he club here, there's quite a bit of trail knowledge as well. Also we are located with the largest concentration of Americans in German, so there are a lot of businesses etc. that cater to americans etc. etc.
> 
> As far as staying at a hostel, you might be able to find someone in our club that might be able to help you out or recommend something in the area.
> 
> Anyway, come check out the site (and sign up for our forum) and take a look and see if you think it's worth making K-Town (as we Americans call it) a part of your trip.


I am definitely going to Kaiserslautern. I've already read a lot about the numerous trails. I will check out your site. Thank you.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Betws y Coed in wales has some great rides including the great Marin trail


----------



## Pipo_btt (Jan 20, 2005)

You can ride in Spain from Mediterranean sea to Atlantic ocean by closest to the Spain-France frontier if you following the Transpyr (transpirenaica) route; check it.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Found this one last night. Anyone ever been to Warsteiner Bike Park? It looks pretty amazing. http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/warsteiner-bikepark/


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

*Try Croatia*

After I have seen that Croatia is within your schedule let me give you some advice: 
1. Cozy alternative: Come to the seaside (Rijeka, Zadar or Split) and tour the islands. It is not much of cycling but swimming, food and vine is beautiful. Recommended in May-June and September-October.
2. Sportly alternative: Step down from train in Delnice and cruise in the forests where timber exploitation has produced narrow but most suitable roads for cycling. Visit Fužine, Bijelolasica, Ogulin, Jospidol, Plitvice, Gospić, Smiljan, Otočac, Kuterevo, Krasno polje and take a good swimm in Sveti Juraj.
If you are short of time come on Saturday June 18th to Senj www.tz-senj.hr and take part in the most popular amateur MTB race "9th Hillclimb to Zavizan from 0 to 1594 m"!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

akan said:


> After I have seen that Croatia is within your schedule let me give you some advice:
> 1. Cozy alternative: Come to the seaside (Rijeka, Zadar or Split) and tour the islands. It is not much of cycling but swimming, food and vine is beautiful. Recommended in May-June and September-October.
> 2. Sportly alternative: Step down from train in Delnice and cruise in the forests where timber exploitation has produced narrow but most suitable roads for cycling. Visit Fužine, Bijelolasica, Ogulin, Jospidol, Plitvice, Gospić, Smiljan, Otočac, Kuterevo, Krasno polje and take a good swimm in Sveti Juraj.
> If you are short of time come on Saturday June 18th to Senj www.tz-senj.hr and take part in the most popular amateur MTB race "9th Hillclimb to Zavizan from 0 to 1594 m"!


Cool, thank you for the information!


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm from W Slovenia (Tolmin), so if you're coming through, I could probably show you a cool trail to ride here.No lift assisted stuff here to be honest (for that you have the bike parks in Kranjska Gora, Maribor, Javornik,...), but some really nice technical trail riding.Uphills are paved/gravel roads a lot of the time, with around 1000 m or more of altitude gain, so you'll have to work a bit for the downhills, but they are worth it.The singletrack here ranges from smooth & speedy to really rocky & steep slo-mo stuff and everything in between.Most every trail has a little of this and a little of that.
There are a couple of DH runs, too, and a shuttle could probably be arranged for those.
As for other locations, Nice in France has some nice riding, same for San Remo and Finale Ligure, Italy.You can get shuttles there, too.As for bike parks, I really liked Livigno in Italy and Leogang & Wagrain in Austria.

If you'll need info on Slovenia, just PM me and I'll try to help.
Marko


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a list of just some of the places I will be going to in Europe. This list does not include local trails, rather mainly bike parks and cities near some riding spots. Let me know if any of you can add some more.

http://www.dh-rangers.com/bike-parks/

Leogang, Austria
Champery, Switzerland
Bad Wildbad, Germany
Are, Sweden
Bullhead Mountain, Germany
Kaiserlautern, Germany, mountain bike pflaenzerwald
Hannover, Germany
Winterberg, Germany
Heidelberg, Germany
Garmisch, Germany
Neuchatel, Switzerland
Alpe D'Huez, Switzerland
Todtnau, Germany
Les Deux Alpe, Switzerland
Wagrain, Austria
Semmering, Austria
Warsteiner, Germany
Willingen, Germany
Hahnenklee bike park, Harz mountains Germany
Filthy Trails, Belgium


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

cicatrix said:


> Here is a list of just some of the places I will be going to in Europe. This list does not include local trails, rather mainly bike parks and cities near some riding spots. Let me know if any of you can add some more.
> 
> http://www.dh-rangers.com/bike-parks/
> 
> ...


Bullhead (Ochsenkopf) is so-so - Geisskopf Bischofsmais and Spicak on the Czech side are more worthy, AFAIK;
Warstein: never heard of (been there for drinking beer many years ago);
Harz may be a bit frustrating if you dont have a guide; Braunlage-Wurmberg is a place to start, Hahnenklee is ok.

I dont think that You will be happy doing all on this list, because many of them are quite similar and after riding in the big bikeparks in the Alps the tiny trails elsewhere may seem boring.
As I said before, look for quality, not quantity.

Lake Garda (www.gardaonbike.it)?
Finale Ligure?
Lenzerheide Arosa (Trek Bike Attack?)
Livigno?

How will You do this - rent a camper van for a year ???


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

cxfahrer said:


> Bullhead (Ochsenkopf) is so-so - Geisskopf Bischofsmais and Spicak on the Czech side are more worthy, AFAIK;
> Warstein: never heard of (been there for drinking beer many years ago);
> Harz may be a bit frustrating if you dont have a guide; Braunlage-Wurmberg is a place to start, Hahnenklee is ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Some of the parks are on the way to other parks, so I thought that I'd might as well stop and ride them. I'm thinking of mainly using public transportation to get to the parks, or stay in places that are close by.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

perttime said:


> In Sweden, http://www.arebikepark.com/en/ is probably worth a couple of days.


I will throw in http://www.jarvsobergscykelpark.se/ to the list for Sweden.

If you are going to hit Stockholm, let me know, even if you just want to ride to see the sights, I'll ride!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> I will throw in http://www.jarvsobergscykelpark.se/ to the list for Sweden.
> 
> If you are going to hit Stockholm, let me know, even if you just want to ride to see the sights, I'll ride!


Awesome, I will definitely take you up on that offer! Thanks for the link as well!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, so I've cut it down a bit for the first part of my trip. Over a span of about 12 weeks I am pretty sure I will be going in this order to:

Semmering, Austria
Leogang, Austria
Champery, Switzerland
Les Deux Alpe, France
Alpe D’Huez, France
Neuchatel, Switzerland
Todtnau, Germany
Bad Wildbad, Germany
Kaiserlautern, Germany
Willingen, Germany
Winterberg, Germany
Jarvso, Sweden
Are, Sweden
Hafjell, Norway

From Germany to Sweden, I am planning on making a stop or two in Denmark. 

I will start the second part of my trip in Scotland/Wales where I will spend 6 - 7 weeks. Then I will come back to Europe. I haven't planned the third part yet. I'm thinking it will be winter by then, so maybe I'll head south to Andorra/Spain and/or maybe go to Corsica. I haven't really looked into the winter months yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

The best two Welsh trails i've ridden are Cwmcarn and Coed Y Brennin. Cwncarn also has a DH run, whilst coed y brennin has miles of different trails.
I ride a 140mm full suspension frame which was perfect, although you'd be fine on anything there.

Afan is supposed to be a favourite, although i've yet to go there.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The best two Welsh trails i've ridden are Cwmcarn and Coed Y Brennin. Cwncarn also has a DH run, whilst coed y brennin has miles of different trails.
> I ride a 140mm full suspension frame which was perfect, although you'd be fine on anything there.
> 
> Afan is supposed to be a favourite, although i've yet to go there.


Thank you!! I will put them down on my list


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

cicatrix said:


> From Germany to Sweden, I am planning on making a stop or two in Denmark.


Just for the experience, I would recommend taking the Berlin Night Express from Berlin to Malmö Sweden. They put the whole train in the belly of a ferry to cross the Baltic, it would definitely be something to remember. From Malmö, take the X2000 to Stockholm. There are trains that run direct to Järvsö and Åre from T-Centralen (Stockholm Central Station).

http://www.berlin-night-express.com/en/morning.html

Depending on your timing, I have a trip planned to Åre 20-24JUL, you are welcome to join us as we actually need another person to go. We will be renting a house, eating super healthy, and drinking sports beverages.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Just for the experience, I would recommend taking the Berlin Night Express from Berlin to Malmö Sweden. They put the whole train in the belly of a ferry to cross the Baltic, it would definitely be something to remember. From Malmö, take the X2000 to Stockholm. There are trains that run direct to Järvsö and Åre from T-Centralen (Stockholm Central Station).
> 
> http://www.berlin-night-express.com/en/morning.html
> 
> Depending on your timing, I have a trip planned to Åre 20-24JUL, you are welcome to join us as we actually need another person to go. We will be renting a house, eating super healthy, and drinking sports beverages.


wow!!!! Thank you! You have no idea how much this helps me.

Let me check on my timing. It might actually be perfect timing, I will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is a blog that I started. It will mainly be full of bike related stuff.

http://nfmountainbiker1.blogspot.com/


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

You have to come to Scotland as no trip to europe mtbing can do without it. A small country with great trails.

Best of all freedom of access so you can go to the hills, point your bike one of the millions of tracks and find yourself in the big country.






http://www.mtbscotland.net/forum/






Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 1 from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.






Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 2 from H&I Adventures on Vimeo.

CHECK OUT THE OTHER FILMS ON THE RIGHT OF THE PAGE:


----------



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

If you're planning on coming to Portugal, and you have limited time, Sintra would be your best option. Sintra is just 30km outside of Lisbon. It yields technical trails galore. You'll enjoy it for sure. Check out some of the trails in a couple of videos I've made:
















And also this one with some breathtaking Atlantic ocean sea views:















If you need any GPS tracks, just let me know.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Bentania nice videos.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

@cicatrix
What is your plan with a bike? You mention you have a budget, so I think renting would kill your trip fast. Most rental are around 50 euro a day. You seem to be taking a full on trip of multiple rentals. I would do my math and get somthing like a Nomad or Enduro that can handle some beating but can also go uphill. Your own trustfull bike with you at all times. Even when you are going places with no rental etc. Buy it in the States (much cheaper) and sell it at the end of your trip and your sweet.

Get a cheap car and sleep in the back? Flexable and kind of affordable. I don't know about insurance though... You might need to make up some formal address for that.

You have a good list by now. If you happen to stop in Holland (Eindhoven) I can show you around some XC tracks. We are 50min. from the Filthy Trails that are on your list.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

merijn101 said:


> Buy it in the States (much cheaper) and sell it at the end of your trip and your sweet.


This is solid advice. Allow me to demonstrate.

Sweden....
http://cykloteket.se/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=16100
36000KR is about $6000

USA
http://mikesbikes.com/product/11-specialized-demo-8-i-74998-1.htm

Same bike, same spec, different name.

This is pretty representative of the difference.


----------



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> This is solid advice. Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> Sweden....
> http://cykloteket.se/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=16100
> ...


There's only one flaw in that plan, IMHO.

You're assuming that he'll sell the bike in one hour or in one day. It may actually take a lot longer to find a seller and really closing the sale of the bike. It may even take weeks...

So, beware of way too optimistic plans.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

merijn101 said:


> @cicatrix
> What is your plan with a bike? You mention you have a budget, so I think renting would kill your trip fast. Most rental are around 50 euro a day. You seem to be taking a full on trip of multiple rentals. I would do my math and get somthing like a Nomad or Enduro that can handle some beating but can also go uphill. Your own trustfull bike with you at all times. Even when you are going places with no rental etc. Buy it in the States (much cheaper) and sell it at the end of your trip and your sweet.
> 
> Get a cheap car and sleep in the back? Flexable and kind of affordable. I don't know about insurance though... You might need to make up some formal address for that.
> ...


I'm shipping my bike. I will let you know if I am near you. I am bringing a netbook, so I will have internet access.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

The anticipation is killing me!! I leave on Tuesday


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Enjoy!

Hit me up when you get to Sweden.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, I studied In Wales for a few years and Ive ridden nearly all the trail centers there, and a lot of the natural stuff as well. Some people have recommended some excellent places there but no one has mentioned the best downhill in Wales that Ive ever ridden, the Climach-X. The last descent of the loop is amazing with rock slabs and perfect fast flowing tight switchbacks.

Here is a link for the Welsh trail centers. I also think Cwm Carn is worth a visit, sweet downhill run, there are uplift days there on weekends (and maybe during the week in summer, Im not sure.

This site for welsh trails. If you pick you accomadation well you could stay within reach of a few different trails.

http://www.mbwales.com/

Here's the website for Machynlleth and the Climach-X trail.

http://www.dyfimountainbiking.org.uk/Dyfi_MTB/ClimachX.html

Also, I agree with others about going to Scotland as well.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh, if you decide to go down south towards Cwm Carn, you should definately add in a visit to Afan Forest Park.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!

Just a quick update. I have been in Vienna since the 18th, and will be going south into the Austrian alps tomorrow. I will spend 4 days there, and then I move onto Maribor, Slovenia. Unfortunately I encountered a big problem. Airport security decided to check my bike box, and sliced the side open basically leaving my bike unprotected. The bearing case for the headset shattered, and the disc brakes were bent. Cost 85 euros to fix... But the bike is good now.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

The stupid ****s!!

Good thing your bike is ok now anyway..


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I forgot to take a picture of the boxes. You should have seen it. Almost the whole side was sliced off around the edges. It took a steady hand to cut that much and so straight.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I am currently in Morzine. Will be here for the month of June. Everything is opening early due to the light winter, so riding starts this weekend!! I am really excited!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Going to be in Germany starting next week!!!


----------



## Matthews79 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think that Romania Active can advise you.

If you`re planning to ride through Eastern Europe, you can have a look on the website Romania Active.They organize tailor made mountain biking tours in Romania. I`m sure you will enjoy it! There are lots of great bike rides overthere and cheaper than in the rest of Europe.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Pics? Report?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Damitletsride! said:


> Pics? Report?


click the link in my signature below


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a question for some of you guys from the UK. Do you know of the cheapest way for me and my bike to get to Scotland? Specifically Glasgow because I have a friend who lives there, but any city within an hour from there is fine too. I've done some searching online, and am thinking a ferry might be the best way. Got any recommendations? I am in Germany, so getting to Belgium, France, Netherlands, or even Denmark wouldn't be too much trouble.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not in UK but I've gone there, way back. I suspect a ferry crossing and then continuing by train may be a practical way. Dunkirk (Dunkerque) - Dover looks like the cheapest crossing. Hook of Holland (Hoek van Holland - Harwitch is another but it can spend quite a while on water if the weather turns bad (don't ask...) and train routes probably go via London anyway.

Don't know ground transportation costs in UK now.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

flying has turned out to be the cheapest and most convenient option. Only pain in the ass will be boxing the bike, and reassembling it again


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Dunno if you're into history stuff but if you're close to Nîmes (South of France) at some point of your trip, I guess you would like hit the trails and do some sightseeing at this monument : Pont du Gard

About the South of France, especially the South East, Peille is a Mecca of our sport, hometown of three mtb worldchampions (DH : Nico Vouilloz & Fab Barel, XC : Nicolas Fillipi) .

And what about the Mt Ventoux ? Really nice to go down on those trails, will be (maybe) forbidden to mtb during the next months .

Close to the Ventoux you should stop in the Luberon (aka the Colorado in Provence). Missy Giove and Brian Lopes loved the trails over there. I met Missy quite a few time on his Cannondale (97-98) and she really loved the place, especially the trails .

Further West, around Montpellier, on your road to Andorra you should stop in Saint-Guilhem-le-Désert, one of the most beautiful villages of France with one of the most beautiful trail of the world (in my humble opinion). Take a look at this video.

Still on your road to Andorra and near Montpellier you have the Salagou Lake and not so far from the Lake the "Cirque de Mourèze" (a natural and geological circus).


----------



## rideczech (Feb 16, 2011)

If your considering coming to CZ then we have wicked natural trails over here... 

google rideczech and you'll find some details


----------



## montdeswelches (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello,

maybe i have something for you in South-West-Germany near the french border.

Search in Google under "Pur Trails St. Ingbert"

What do you think about?

Best regards from Germany.

Mdw:thumbsup:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

well, my European bike trip is over. It was absolutely amazing! But the biking trip is not over. I will now be doing a US/Canada bike trip. Sadly I won't be riding most of the US, mainly places within a 3 hour drive of my house, and then I will be going to the West Coast (Southern and Northern California, Seattle, and hopefully Whistler). So if you have been reading my blog, thank you, and hopefully I have interesting stuff/pictures to post.


----------



## nts550 (Jul 25, 2006)

For the UK:

If you're driving you'll probably come into Dover, right? If you're flying you'll probably come into London, yes? Either way, you'll want to escape London. Every area has awesome unmarked singletrack, but most are hard to find. I live in South Wales and the best XC/FR trails are local, these trails are really, really hard to find. That being said, I will suggest great trail centers, or easy to find trails. These are all almost as good as the local un-find-able rides. Plus, the trail centers are better when the weather is bad because they're engineered trails.

I assume you'll have about a week in the UK?

Day one: You want to ride in England first? Goto to the Peak District and ride trails around Jacob's Ladder (stay in Hope or Hathersage good hostels in both). 

Day two, drive to the Lake District and goto Whinlatter trail center. There are two trails here, both are good.

Day Three-Five: Do the 7 Stanes in Scotland...they're SICK!

Day Six - Goto Coed-y-Brenin in central Wales...tons of marked trails. Wales is awesome for riding. Use FAT tires.

Day Seven - Goto Southern Wales and camp in Afan Forest visitor center (you can have fires there) ride: W2, Whytes Level, The Wall...this will take most of the day.

Day Eight - As you're leaving Wales hit up Cwm Carn. There's a great XC trail that'll take an hour if you're moving fast and an awesome downhill section as well. You could do a few laps, or take a shuttle a few times for the DH section. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## spanishflyaberdeen (May 29, 2005)

This may help for UK

MTBtrails.info


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't forget PORTUGAL, we have better weather that the rest, better food and the Portuguese people are very very friendly!!!


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

Silkeborg, Denmark is probably one of the best places in Denmark for mountainbike. The best riding is in Nordskoven just south of town. You'll find maps here: naturstyrelsen.dk/NR/rdonlyres/1C1DACC6-6EEE-4F75-AD79-DE20490B08BF/0/MTB_Nordskoven.pdf

There's also a really good area around Himmelbjerget on the other side of the lake from Nordskoven. The forest is kind of open with lots of tough climbs and smooth downhill singletrack.

Another place i recommend you visit is Gothenburg, Sweden. There's some really good riding at Skatås (it's just east of the city). Hilly and technical riding.


----------

